# Whipped Shea Butter



## Katie's Creations (Sep 2, 2011)

Okay, so I read through the many many threads on here about whipped shea butter before I attempted my own. I used about 2 ounces of Shea butter, probably .5 ounce of sweet almond oil and about a teaspoon of cornstarch. I melted my shea butter first to get rid of the gritties (it was necessary), then waited til it warmed up a teeny bit, blended it with my eo and voila! It looks nice, but is quite greasy at first. It absorbs fairly quickly, however, but I still think it's too greasy.It also stiffened up a lot within a short period of time. I thought the consistency would be more of a thick whipping cream, no? hmmm

Any thoughts, advice, criticisms?

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/832/dsc8010y.jpg/


----------



## Guywithsoap? (Sep 3, 2011)

I made one just recently. I added a mica for color but otherwise it looks the same. I did 7 ounces Shea 2 ounces Grapseed Oil. 

I added less cornstarch than you did.

It looks whipped but then firmed up quite a bit. Also, it feels very fatty/greasz.

How does yours feel. I am considering adding more Cornstarch if I make this again.


----------



## Katie's Creations (Sep 3, 2011)

*too greasy and too firm*

Yeah, in my opinion mine feels too greasy. I actually ended up adding more cornstarch to mine and didn't notice a difference at all. Hmmmm


----------



## Hazel (Sep 3, 2011)

Whipped butter is greasy because it's *only *butter and oil. You could try adding Isopropyl Myristate to it but I don't know how well it will work.


----------



## PippiL (Sep 12, 2011)

http://www.soap-making-essentials.com/b ... ipped-shea
check this website out, I just made the whipped shea butter, I LOVE IT !!
Not greasy at all..


----------



## MychelleC (Sep 13, 2011)

I do 80% shea, 16% oil, and IPM (Isopropyl myristrate) and Cylcomethicone at 2% each.  I love the glide and the less greasy feel that the addition of the cylco and IPM impart.  HTH!


----------



## carebear (Sep 13, 2011)

I do cyclo and IPM.  I cannot STAND the feel of cornstarch in whipped shea - I know most cannot really identify it, and I find the exact feeling elusive, but when I catch it I hate it.


----------



## HomemadeBathGoodies (Sep 16, 2011)

What about natrosorb (tapioca starch) to help with the greasy feeling? And does anyone use a preservative in their body butters? If you do, what do you recommend?


----------



## paillo (Sep 17, 2011)

curious to hear about the natrasorb too -- i can't stand the feel of cornstarch in butters either -- have some natrasorb for bath bombs but haven't tried it yet...


----------



## HomemadeBathGoodies (Sep 17, 2011)

I made the body butter with natrosorb I find its a great product. It makes the butter sink in fairly quickly. Although I never tried it with cornstarch. I have tried a company that made it with Kaolin Clay and for me I dont like the clay sitting on my hands. I prefer to have it washed off, but the natrosorb worked fine for me. I started with 1 tsp, might add 2 tsp's to see if theres any difference, or else I'll be using it in my recipes. I loved the way it moisterized my skin and it wasnt that greasy. After about 1-2min it was fully in my skin, and remember it is a butter.  let me know if u try it, and what u think. enjoy!


----------



## MsSharLee (Sep 17, 2011)

I make my whipped shea with shea butter and fractionated shea oil I usually take a little of the shea oil and make a slurry with dri flo about 1 tsp per lb. of shea ... I melt the butter then put it in the freezer for a while before I start whipping. As its whipping I pour in my slurry.  I basically turn my Kitchen Aid on 10 and let hit whip whip whip whip ... I cover it and put it aside and whip it again the next day ... then slap it in jars.  It absorbs nicely and I don't have a problem with it feeling greasy.

I have one lady who buys 2 jars at a time, says her husband loves it for his face.


----------



## AmyW (Sep 17, 2011)

carebear said:
			
		

> I do cyclo and IPM.  I cannot STAND the feel of cornstarch in whipped shea - I know most cannot really identify it, and I find the exact feeling elusive, but when I catch it I hate it.



I used the tapioca starch stuff in my whipped shea butter and didn't like the feeling it gave... now I'm wondering if I should try this way. Are these ingredients fairly easily bought in small amounts?


----------



## Lindy (Sep 18, 2011)

I use the Natrasorb as well and totally love it!


----------



## carebear (Sep 18, 2011)

AmyW said:
			
		

> carebear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get mine from Lotion Crafters or The Herbarie, but I expect that many other suppliers carry them.  It doesn't take much but the good news is that they aren't very expensive and they have another use (blended 50/50 it's the best thing going for killing LICE - I'll start another thread on that)


----------



## AmyW (Sep 18, 2011)

carebear said:
			
		

> AmyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome, thanks!! 

And don't say lice *hides* I haven't had to deal with it in 13 years even with 4 kids... I hope to never ever have to again LOL


----------



## Posifiber (Sep 20, 2011)

*Cocoa Butter..?*

I've been messing with shea butter recipes for my hair and body and I recently started using cocoa butter and kokum butter in the mix. The cocoa butter and kokum definitely helped with the greasiness even with the addition of Castor oil...BUT...the body mix I made became very stiff. It's quite creamy but it's about the firmness of a stick of deodorant. I don't really want to add more oil because I don't want it to be greasy. Maybe I used too much kokum..its a drier butter than the others. I used about 1/3 cocoa,1/3 kokum and shea, and 1/3 oils.

Any advice?


----------



## carebear (Sep 20, 2011)

both kokum and cocoa are hard butters - if you don't want your mix to harden you will have to back off on them quite a bit.


----------

